# Cumpleaños de la "Mama" de Internet



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2009)

Ayer se cumplieron cuatro décadas desde el envío del primer mensaje por Arpanet, la antecesora de Internet. Los hechos y protagonistas que cambiaron el mundo 

A las 22.30 del miércoles 29 de octubre de 1969, el estudiante Charley Kline, de la Universidad de California en Los Angeles, intentó conectarse a una computadora en el Stanford Research Institute, donde estaba Bill Duvall. Tenía que transmitir la palabra login (conectar), pero a la tercera letra todo el sistema se colgó. Una hora más tarde, sin embargo, logró transmitir la palabra. La tecnología que daría vida a Internet era una realidad. 

En rigor, lo que estaba en pleno funcionamiento era Arpanet, red precursora de lo que hoy conocemos como Internet, que pasaría de tener cuatro computadoras conectadas en 1969 a los más de 680 millones de equipos que hoy componen la red de redes. 

Con el fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial llegó la bomba atómica, la Guerra Fría y, en 1954, el transistor de silicio, dando pie a los circuitos integrados y a la posibilidad de crear computadoras cada vez más poderosas y relativamente más económicas, que se fueron instalando en los centros académicos más importantes de Estados Unidos. 

En 1961, Leonard Kleinrock publicó un trabajo en el que analizaba la posibilidad de transmitir información en forma de paquetes de datos, y no como un único bloque, como una manera de aprovechar las redes de comunicación existentes. En diálogo con La Nacion en 2003 (ver www.lanacion.com.ar/468833 ), Kleinrock explicó que se dio cuenta de la diferencia entre la manera en que los humanos aprovechamos una conexión telefónica y en cómo podían hacerlo las computadoras: un tercio de cualquier llamada está compuesto por silencio, mientras pensamos, titubeamos y demás. Al usar una computadora, pasa lo mismo: la mayor parte del tiempo el equipo está a la espera de una orden. En ese entonces las computadoras eran pocas y muy caras (cada una del tamaño de una habitación) y había muchos científicos ansiosos de usarlas. Kleinrock comprendió que se desperdiciaba su capacidad y que sería mucho más útil compartirlas con otros usuarios remotos. Una manera era accediendo a ellas por teléfono (desde lo que se llama una terminal), pero había que buscar la manera de liberar la línea para otros usuarios mientras el equipo esperaba más instrucciones. Y demostró así que se podían aprovechar mucho mejor los recursos si se compartían. 

Un año antes, el investigador J. C. R. Licklider había publicado un ensayo sobre la interacción entre hombres y computadoras, y volvería a maravillar a la comunidad científica en 1962, cuando imaginó redes de computadoras compartiendo información entre ellas y permitiendo a sus usuarios lograr en instantes cálculos complejos. Ese año comenzó a trabajar en la Agencia de Proyectos de Investigación Avanzada del Departamento de Defensa estadounidense (ARPA, según sus siglas en inglés en esa época). 

La idea de construir una red que permitiera a los científicos aprovechar los recursos informaciónrmáticos desperdigados por todo el país fue bien recibida por la agencia y se comenzó a investigar el tema. 

En 1965, Lawrence Roberts, en el Massachusetts Institute of Technology, conectó por primera vez dos computadoras y demostró que lo que decían Kleinrock y Licklider tenía sentido. Un año después comenzó a trabajar en ARPA diseñando la estructura base de la red que uniría las computadoras de Estados Unidos usando las teorías de Kleinrock. 

Roberts se abocó a la construcción de la red, basando su funcionamiento en tres premisas: bajo costo, velocidad y confiabilidad. "Un problema inicial que tuvimos fue que la telefónica y la gente del Departamento de Defensa del área de comunicaciones, no creían que pudiéramos usar paquetes de datos, pensaban que no iba a funcionar -le explicó a La Nacion en diálogo telefónico-. Y a la gente de las universidades y los centros de investigación no le gustaba la idea de que otros utilizaran sus computadoras. Pero al tiempo de usar la red se dieron cuenta de que se ahorraban mucho dinero al aprovechar los tiempos muertos que tenían los equipos." 

El primer nodo de la red Arpanet fue la oficina de Kleinrock en la Universidad de California, en Los Angeles. La razón era sencilla: la red se basaba en sus teorías, así era lo más cercano a un experto que podían tener. El segundo nodo se instaló en el Stanford Research Institute, en las oficinas de Douglas Engelbart, creador del mouse y la interfaz gráfica, entre otras cosas. Engelbart y su equipo también estaban muy avanzados en aplicaciones basadas en compartir los recursos ofrecidos por un mismo equipo. La Nacion publicó una entrevista a Engelbart el 7 de octubre de 2002 (ver www.lanacion.com.ar/37795 ). 

Así dieron inicio, el 29 de octubre de 1969, a la primera red de computadoras llamada Arpanet. A medida que fueron pasando los años, más nodos con más equipos se fueron sumando en todo el país, y comenzaron a surgir redes similares. Tanto, que en 1972 se comenzó a hablar de crear una Internet, es decir, una red de redes, que las vinculara a todas. Y que nada tenía que ver con la empresa que, en 1953, registró esa palabra como marca en la Argentina para la venta de ropa interior (ver www.lanacion.com.ar/468808 ). 

Para eso se necesitaba un lenguaje común que permitiera intercambiar datos en forma transparente entre las redes. La tarea de desarrollar ese lenguaje, que se llamó TCP (y luego TCP/IP), recayó en Vinton Cerf y Bob Kahn; en 1974 terminaron el diseño de este protocolo, y en 1983 toda Arpanet migró a este estándar, haciendo invisibles las barreras entre una red y otra. En 1984 se superó el millar de nodos interconectados. 

La Red no era como la conocemos hoy. Entonces, la aplicación clave era el correo electrónico, ideado por Ray Tomlinson en 1971 (ver www.lanacion.com.ar/179585 ). Roberts escribió, en 1972, el primer programa capaz de listar los mensajes, reenviarlos y responderlos. Hasta entonces eran una simple lista de textos. 

"El uso original de Arpanet -recordó Roberts- era el acceso remoto a los equipos por gente que estaba alejada, para usarlos y correr programas en esas computadoras, cosas que no podían aplicar en los equipos que tenían en su universidad. También se la usaba mucho para enviar y recibir archivos. De hecho, uno de los problemas que yo tenía cuando estaba en el MIT era mover fotos que había escaneado de un equipo y hacérselas llegar a gente que estaba en otra computadora. Yo tenía uno de los pocos scanners que había en el mundo. En 1971 llegó el e-mail, y se hizo tan popular y tan rápido que fue el principal consumidor de tráfico durante muchos años." 

Aunque desde el inicio de Arpanet se pensó siempre en facilitar el flujo de información entre los científicos aprovechando los recursos disponibles, y Roberts, Licklider, Kleinrock y otros son considerados con justicia unos visionarios, hubo cosas que no previeron. "Pensábamos en cientos o miles de computadoras como mucho, no los millones de ahora -rememoró Roberts-. Sabíamos que la Web era algo que iba a pasar, porque Engelbart había estado trabajando con gráficos e hipervínculos, pero no teníamos las herramientas. También pensamos desde el inicio de Arpanet en la transmisión de voz, lo que hoy es Voz sobre IP, pero no de video. Ese es un tema que todavía no hemos resuelto bien." 

Internet tuvo su punto de inflexión en 1991, cuando se permitió el acceso comercial a la Red y Tim Berners-Lee creó la World Wide Web. En 1995 (año en que llegó Internet a la Argentina en forma comercial) había 16 millones de navegantes; hoy son 1669 millones de personas. 

Todo, gracias a un mensaje enviado hace 40 años.

*Fuente*


----------



## NTM (Oct 30, 2009)

fogonazo porque tantas letras (copy & paste)

lei la primera linea jeje, pero que bien.
yo no sabia jeje

PD:muchas letras es muy latero ...


----------



## rcg (Oct 30, 2009)

que buena información,,, se agradece.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 30, 2009)

Linda efeméride.
Está buena la nota.




NTM__ dijo:


> fogonazo porque tantas letras (copy & paste)


 Para que los que creemos que *leyendo mucho se aprende mucho*, podamos aprender, por ejemplo.



NTM__ dijo:


> *lei la primera* *linea *jeje, pero que bien.
> yo no sabia jeje


----------



## saiwor (Oct 30, 2009)

me quede asombrado... lo recordaree el 29 de octubre,,,, el primer mensaje que se transmitio por la red.


----------



## sony (Oct 30, 2009)

gracias fogonaso muy buen aporte


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 30, 2009)

Siempre es bueno saber algo más.

Gracias por la información Fogonazo.

See you!!!


----------



## NTM (Nov 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Linda efeméride.
> Está buena la nota.
> 
> 
> ...



 yo soy flojo si cuando piden leer libros busco resumen


----------



## nuk (Nov 6, 2009)

_-sabia de algo pero no estaba muy seguro, hasta ahora_
_-no hace daño leer un poco _
saludos-Nuk


----------



## NTM (Nov 7, 2009)

jajaa  a mi si 
se me queman los ojo leer mucho...

buen tema pero quien es el papa de internet xp?

y la esposa de internet quien es vista?

y la hija es rejilla

tio mac y padrino ubuntu


----------



## electrodan (Nov 7, 2009)

Ubuntu se puede quedar como el tipo que vende aspiradoras en las películas estadounidenses.


----------



## NTM (Nov 8, 2009)

jaja que mal si esos so raros no tienen muchos virus U_U


----------

